# Northern Mason Tract - Canoe Harbor Road



## Ret_Talbot (Oct 12, 2011)

My wife and I are in town for a few days researching an article and a series of paintings on the AuSable and its aquatic life. We're thinking of trying the northern Mason Tract in the morning from Canoe Harbor. Has anyone fished that section recently?

Cheers!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Ret_Talbot said:


> My wife and I are in town for a few days researching an article and a series of paintings on the AuSable and its aquatic life. We're thinking of trying the northern Mason Tract in the morning from Canoe Harbor. Has anyone fished that section recently?
> 
> Cheers!



Not recently but will I will be this weekend on my way over to the deer cabin. I will be in the area on Saturday.


----------



## BIG 30 (Sep 12, 2011)

Been a while since I been up there but I grew up living on that river in the summer from Chase Bridge to Smith Bridge and on the North Branch from Stephans Bridge to Wakely Bridge. As a matter fact it was right at the river in Canoe Harbor camp ground is where my father and grand father taught me how to fly fish when I was 7 yrs old (1968). My grand pap would stand in the middle of that freezing water, with the swift current and grab bugs floating on top or underneath the water. He would put them in his hand look at them a minute or so, put his rod under his arm and tie one up that looked just like what he was seeing standing right there. Few moments later a brown or a brookie would be on the end of his cortland line. That is one thing my father nor I ever picked up from him. It was nothing but amazing to watch a man that had hands the size of baseball mitts from slinging Goodyear tires for 40 yrs make something so delicate and small.
Yes Sir....I can still see him there in the water whenever I am up there.
That was long time ago...

The South Branch has changed over the years but has always provided pleasurable hours of enjoyment and fond memories in the outdoors.

Let us know how you do!!!


----------



## ontheflly (Mar 9, 2010)

Keep those memories alive. Being knee deep in a Trout stream anywhere is a great place to be...


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

ONTHYFLY.....you need to find another doctor!

Marc


----------

